# Вопросы-ответы > Вопросы к Е.М. Хари Шаури прабху >  Вьяса-пуджа Шрилы Прабхупады

## Gopikanta das

Харе Кришна дорогой Хари Шаури прабху!
 Примите пожалуйста поклоны.
Я прочитал все ваши книги " Трансцендентный дневник" , но не могу вспомнить, чтобы вы описывали, как обычно происходила Вьса-пуджа Шрилы Прабхупады.
 Расскажите пожалуйста немного, как это происходило.
Меня интересует, проводилась ли Вьяса-пуджа именно в день явления Шрилы Прабхупады или могла сдвигаться по времени, много ли присутствовало учеников и другое.
Ваш слуга Гопиканта дас.

----------


## Хари Шаури дас

Ответ Е.М. Хари Шаури прабху:

Dear Gopikanta prabhu
Please accept my humble obeisance. All glories to Srila Prabhupada.
As far as Prabhupada's vyasa-puja goes, it was always observed on the correct date. Of course it made it two-day festival because it is the day after Janmastami.
It would be observed locally by each temple individually by observing a half day fast,  reading of offerings, cooking of offerings, puspanjali at noon and a large feast. In some temples devotees reconvene in the afternoons and evenings for further readings of offerings.
I was fortunate to be with his divine grace on two occasions in 1975 and
1976 for the observance of his appearance day. Naturally with him personally present we listen to a talk by him and then selected the devotees would speak. You can read about the 1976 celebration in Transcendental Diary volume four.
Of course if someone makes a more elaborate festival that is fine. In Mayapur the celebrations go on for several days.

Перевод на русский:

Дорогой Гопиканта прабху, пожалуйста примите мои поклоны. Вся слава Шриле Прабхупаде!
Когда бы Вьяса-пуджа Прабхупады ни организовывалась, она всегда проводилась  на правильную дату. Конечно, ее проводили как  двухдневный фестиваль, потому что она на следующий день после Джанмаштами.
Она проводилась на местах в каждом храме отдельно, но по общему сценарию: полдня пост, затем чтение подношений, приготовление  прасада, пушпанджали в полдень и большой пир.  В некоторых храмах преданные вновь собирались во второй половине дня и вечером для дальнейшего чтения подношений.
Мне посчастливилось быть с его божественной милостью в двух случаях в 1975 и
1976 на его дне явления. Естественно при его личном  присутствии  мы слушали его лекцию вначале,  а затем только некоторым  преданным предоставлялось право говорить. Вы можете прочитать о праздновании в 1976 году в Трансцендентальной Дневнике том номер четыре.
Конечно, если кто-то делает более сложный  фестиваль, это хорошо.  В Маяпуре например торжества продолжаются в течение нескольких дней.
 Ваш смиренный слуга, Хари Шаури дас.

----------

